

Swype - iOS 8 Keyboard - jbrooksuk
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/swype-keyboard/id916365675?mt=8

======
nailer
Swype is now - what, four or five years old? They were fantastic in 2010, but
what they offer is now default on Android (and apparently also now iOS)
keyboards. They should have exited before their main feature became a
commodity.

~~~
zachlatta
They did - [http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/06/swype-the-maker-of-
speedy-v...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/06/swype-the-maker-of-speedy-
virtual-keyboards-to-be-acquired-by-nuance-for-100-million/)

------
mirandavinci
Does this offer the same functionality that SwiftKey offers on Android?
SwiftKey has been the best keyboard I've used so far on any phone.

~~~
arcdigital
SwiftKey Keyboard is now on iOS as well.

[https://itunes.apple.com/app/swiftkey-
keyboard/id911813648](https://itunes.apple.com/app/swiftkey-
keyboard/id911813648)

